# Profecias Tecnologicas que NO se cumpleron



## juanma (Mar 5, 2009)

Esto salio en varios lados. Lo pego desde taringa, pero esta en cualquier web.

1. “El iPod nunca despegará“, Alan Sugar, en 2005.

2. “No hay necesidad de tener un ordenador en cada casa“, Ken Olsen, fundador de Digital Equipment, en 1977.

3. “Las aspiradoras impulsadas por energía nuclear serán una realidad en diez años”, Alex Lewyt, presidente del fabricante de aspiradoras Lewyt, en 1955.

4. “La TV no durará porque la gente se cansará rápido de pasar todas las noches mirando una caja de madera”, Darryl Zanuck, productor de la 20th Century Fox, en 1946.

5. “Nunca se fabricará un avión más grande que éste”, un ingeniero de Boeing, deslumbrado al ver el Boeing 247, con capacidad para10 pasajeros, en 1933.

6. “Estamos en el umbral del correo vía cohete”, Arthur Summerfield, director general de Servicio Postal, en 1959.

7. “Nadie va a necesitar más de 640 Kb de memoria en su ordenador personal”, Bill Gates, en 1981.

8. “Los americanos necesitan el teléfono. Nosotros no. Nosotros tenemos mensajeros de sobra”, Sir William Preece, director del Post Office británico, en 1878.

9. “El spam estará resuelto en dos años“, Bill Gates, en 2004.

10. “Se acabará demostrando que los rayos X son un timo“, Lord Kelvin, presidente de la Royal Society, en 1883. 

http://www.taringa.net/posts/taringa/2159841/Curiosidades-[Megapost].html


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Mar 5, 2009)

> “Nadie va a necesitar más de 640 Kb de memoria en su ordenador personal”, Bill Gates, en 1981.



Como que se peló Verdad


----------



## boximil1 (Mar 5, 2009)

juanma dijo:
			
		

> 2. *“No hay necesidad de *tener un ordenador en cada casa“, Ken Olsen, fundador de Digital Equipment, en 1977.
> 
> 
> 
> 7. “Nadie va a necesitar más de 640 Kb de memoria en su ordenador personal”, Bill Gates, en 1981.



coincido con ken olsen ....necesidad no hay .

y respecto de bill gates es un genio, a mi no me cabe duda que el se forro de $$$ creando una necesidad donde no la hay.
que maquina necesita una persona para tener listados de clietnes, archivos de exel ?
escribir un libro en word ?
mandar mails? 
tengo un amigo que posee un local nada despreciable y maneja todo con windows 98 .

alguien duda de que si se usasen programas mas eficientes se reduciria la necesidad de el hard ?
ya se que hay un 20, digamos 30% de usos reales que requieren mucho mas.

Tambien, charlando el otro dia con un socio acerca de bill gates creo que ese hombre NO es un genio en computacion, SI lo es en negocios, hubiese llegado muy lejos aunque no supiese ni ASM pero en otro rubro.

saludos


----------



## felixls (Mar 5, 2009)

Tengo otra:

Microsoft va a permanecer en el mercado por 30 años más, Felixls, en Marzo 2009.

jiji


----------



## belpmx (Mar 5, 2009)

Bueno... ya que estan hablando de estos temas, si les interesa la informática, Alan Turing hizo una serie de pruebas que una computadora no puede hacer, y cada cierto tiempo se hace un concurso tratando de que la computadora supere esas pruebas... Turing fué muy brillante y para variar incomprendido. No recuerdo muy bien todas las pruebas, pero algunas de ellas se usan para detener el spam, una computadora puede "leer" 4kj2, pero si en cambio pones una imagen con las letras giradas, cruzadas con bolitas u otras cosas no lo pueden hacer, esa es la razón por la cual a veces al regustrarse en una pagina web cuanto es 5+2 y lo ponen en una imagen, o te hacen preguntas "de que color es el cielo". Un humano puede responder (generalmenete) y una computadora no puede responder preguntas si no tiene un antecedente...
Eso fue cerca de 1950, y se pensaba que en diez años las computadoras superarían la prueba.... y siguen sin superala del todo...

Jajajaja, creo que andaba inspirado...

Saludos...


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 5, 2009)

Una que esperemos que no se termine pronto ... la ley de moore... 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ley_de_Moore


----------



## Eduardo (Mar 6, 2009)

Las frases parecen haber sido un poco sacadas de contexto. Igualmente, algunas de esas predicciones son completamente logicas si se tiene en cuenta la situacion del momento.

_2. “No hay necesidad de tener un ordenador en cada casa“, Ken Olsen, fundador de Digital Equipment, en 1977._

En ese momento la unica computadora aceptable para una casa era la flamante Apple II, micro de 1MHz , 4Kb de RAM y carga de programas desde un cassete de audio por 1300 USD y 2600 USD con 48Kb.  Se usaba con un televisor, el monitor iba aparte.
Hasta esa epoca, la unica aplicacion que se les habia ocurrido para una computadora en la casa era para guardar recetas de cocina y llevar la economia domestica (cosa que jamas se hizo). 
A mi juicio, para visionar como 'necesidad' una computadora en la casa, primero tenia proyectarse 'una Internet' a precios accesibles. Cosa que recien paso muchos años despues.



_3. “Las aspiradoras impulsadas por energía nuclear serán una realidad en diez años”, Alex Lewyt, presidente del fabricante de aspiradoras Lewyt, en 1955. _

Mas que profecia es frase dicha sin pensar.
Con baterias nucleares tipo las usadas en satelites o equipos en lugares muy remotos (en version mini), o tipo las que se usaron en marcapasos (version grande), era perfectamente posible usarlas en aspiradoras. Solamente habia que perfeccionar un poco y confiar que bajarian los precios... Pero se olvido que cualquier gobierno siempre controlara y limitara el uso de elementos radiactivos por cuestiones de seguridad.



_4. “La TV no durará porque la gente se cansará rápido de pasar todas las noches mirando una caja de madera”, Darryl Zanuck, productor de la 20th Century Fox, en 1946. _

Si bien la television es anterior a 1946, el gran crecimiento comercial fue a partir ahi.
Los televisores ya eran asi:






Pero se me ocurre que Zanuck no estaba muy empapado en el tema television y en su mente tenia esta imagen:




Con pantalla de 3" y sincronismo 'a mano' !



_7. “Nadie va a necesitar más de 640 Kb de memoria en su ordenador personal”, Bill Gates, en 1981. _

Un genio! En esa epoca cualquiera pensaba que 64Kb ya era mucha memoria. 
Me acuerdo cuando 'descubri' al micro 68000. El bus de direcciones era de 24 bits (hasta 16Mb) y me parecia una memoria infinita.


_10. “Se acabará demostrando que los rayos X son un timo“, Lord Kelvin, presidente de la Royal Society, en 1883. _

En 1883 poco se habia investigado sobre los rayos x y todavia siquiera tenian nombre. Es mas, cuando años mas tarde Roentgen comprueba la existencia y los efectos les puso ese nombre porque no sabia que carajo eran.

Pero como Lord Kelvin pertenece a los monstruos de la fisica voy a Wikipedia para ver si sabe algo:

_Circa 1896, Lord Kelvin was initially skeptical of X-rays, and regarded their announcement as a hoax. However, this was before he saw Röntgen's evidence, after which he accepted the idea, and even had his own hand X-rayed in May of 1896._

Que viene a decir que fue inicialmente esceptico y los considero una broma, pero cuando cuando vio la evidencia de Roentgen los acepto y hasta tuvo su propio equipo.

Si Lord Kelvin desconfio, habra sido porque los experimentos donde se 'evidenciaban' eran poco rigurosos.
Como ejemplo: Unos años despues se descubrieron los "Rayos N" , a su descubridor (Rene Blondlot) los franceses lo llenaron de premios y despues se descubrio que era un fraude.  http://spanish.skepdic.com/blondlot.html




Hay una pagina interesante que recopila las visiones futuristicas a partir de 1880. 
Sorprende lo feo que la han pifiado los 'profetas' en el 99% de los casos.
http://www.paleofuture.com/


----------



## Eliana (Mar 6, 2009)

lo k pasaba con esas personas es que ya los habian truqueado demasiado, y aquellos que tenian demasiada fe en el futuro terminaban equivocandose, recuerdo que a eso del 96 o 95 habia mucha gente que creia k para el 2006 ya habrian carros voladores circulando por las calles y de hecho hay peliculas que los presentan en el supuesto año 2004.... y  yo creo k aun no llegan al mercado esas makinitas como para que todos tengan una.


----------



## boximil1 (Mar 6, 2009)

belpmx dijo:
			
		

> Bueno... ya que estan hablando de estos temas, si les interesa la informática, Alan Turing hizo una serie de pruebas que una computadora no puede hacer, y cada cierto tiempo se hace un concurso tratando de que la computadora supere esas pruebas... Turing fué muy brillante y para variar incomprendido. No recuerdo muy bien todas las pruebas, pero algunas de ellas se usan para detener el spam, una computadora puede "leer" 4kj2, pero si en cambio pones una imagen con las letras giradas, cruzadas con bolitas u otras cosas no lo pueden hacer, esa es la razón por la cual a veces al regustrarse en una pagina web cuanto es 5+2 y lo ponen en una imagen, o te hacen preguntas "de que color es el cielo". Un humano puede responder (generalmenete) y una computadora no puede responder preguntas si no tiene un antecedente...
> Eso fue cerca de 1950, y se pensaba que en diez años las computadoras superarían la prueba.... y siguen sin superala del todo...
> 
> Jajajaja, creo que andaba inspirado...
> ...



muy interesante, tiene toda la razon.


----------



## pabloshi (Dic 22, 2009)

Creo que siempre la tecnologia depara sorpresas y precisamente evoluciona por el lado menos obvio. 

Por ejemplo recuerdo en los años 80 cuando a un ñiño por tv le preguntaban como seria el año 2000, el respondia que estaria lleno de robots (del tipo humanoide). Salgo a la calle hoy a visperas del 2010 y no veo ninguno. En los 60 la idea del futuro era de viajes en cohetes con motores atomicos en lugar de aviones. Hasta el momento no habido ninguna evolucion en ese sentido, seguimos iguales. Nadie profetizó internet, nadie profetizó el pc en nuestras casas, alguien se imaginaria que la musica hiba a estar en mp3?. Nadie hace 15 años atras se le hubiese ocurrido leer el diario en un celular o ver tele o escuchar musica.

Si superiera el futuro seria rico.


----------



## electrodan (Dic 22, 2009)

juanma dijo:


> 4. “La TV no durará porque la gente se cansará rápido de pasar todas las noches mirando una caja de madera”, Darryl Zanuck, productor de la 20th Century Fox, en 1946.


Sinceramente, no entiendo por que la televisión es tan atractiva para la mayoría. Yo ciertamente pensaría igual.

Creo que alguien usaba de firma en este foro "cualquier predicción sobre la tecnología estará equivocada".
Si alguien se acuerda que avise.


----------



## Dario (Dic 22, 2009)

y esta prediccion??? 
claro que con esto no quiero decir que sea imposible...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2Fnc-Iv1kE


----------



## fernandob (Dic 22, 2009)

y lo triste (aunque no lo crean ) es que ese "aparato" sigue funcionando y algunos lo quieren "reconectar" .


----------



## pabloshi (Dic 23, 2009)

Yo creo ke las predicciones de la tecnologia muchas veces se centran en lo que pasa hoy, por lo tanto proyectamos la realidad de hoy en el futuro. Por ejemplo, tal vez imaginamos el futuro con vehiculos ultra rapidos, electricos, de diseños aerodinamicos casi espaciales, ¿Y quien sabe? Tal vez no hayan vehiculos o no se necesiten. O a lo mejor habran vehiculos comunitarios. Eso nadie lo sabe.


----------



## fernandob (Dic 23, 2009)

pabloshi dijo:


> Yo creo ke las predicciones de la tecnologia muchas veces se centran en lo que pasa hoy, por lo tanto proyectamos la realidad de hoy en el futuro. Por ejemplo, tal vez imaginamos el futuro con vehiculos ultra rapidos, electricos, de diseños aerodinamicos casi espaciales, ¿Y quien sabe? Tal vez no hayan vehiculos o no se necesiten. O a lo mejor habran vehiculos comunitarios. Eso nadie lo sabe.


 
o no habra humanos que manejen vehiculos y el mundo se repoblara de vida nuevamente .


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 23, 2009)

Creo que ya es demasiada suposición.
Muy buena la de D-Bill Gates y sus 640Kb de memoria.

jua jua.


----------



## asherar (Dic 24, 2009)

Lo de predecir es relativo. 
Por ejemplo, en Europa el transporte de personas es mayoritariamente por tren, y funciona perfecto en todos lados. En Argentina, es por ómnibus, por ruta de asfalto. 
Los intereses económicos dominantes son los que marcan la pauta, y eso, al depender de la economía, es *impredecible*.


----------

